# Hipster 2018.04 is here!



## Oko (May 1, 2018)

OpenIndiana is still alive and the newest Hipster is released. This is by far the biggest FreeBSD competitor for a market share and truly superior product if not for the minuscule community 

https://wiki.openindiana.org/oi/2018.04+Release+notes


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 1, 2018)

Oko said:


> This is by far the biggest FreeBSD competitor for a market share and truly superior product if not for the minuscule community



I've had too many other things going to study about or use either one much lately, but after having an Oracle Solaris and OpenIndiana box a while decided if I was going to support anyone it should be OpenIndiana.

Oracle has great documentation but is a big corporation and their package manager tried to lock me into what I could and could not install.or update on their desktop. Not that it stopped me from installing what I wanted through the terminal.

I don't use IRC but will update my OpenIndiana box in a few days and do what I can.


----------



## Oko (May 2, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Oracle has great documentation.


Oracle has nothing to do with Solaris or great Solaris documentation unless you count their squeeze of death. Solaris and its documentation are the finest examples of Sun Microsystems engineering and documentation.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 2, 2018)

Oko said:


> Oracle has nothing to do with Solaris...



They call it Oracle Solaris, I get an Oracle splash screen on boot and you have to go to the Oracle site to download it:

https://www.oracle.com/solaris/solaris11/index.html




It is shown as SunOS on sysutils/gkrellm2 and I use a Sun Microsystems wallpaper on it.  (That's my OpenBSD T43.)

I do remember you saying Oracle killed the Solaris desktop, or something to that effect IIRC.


----------

